# Venomous Sea Snake Washes Up on California Beach, Surprising Scientists



## News Bot (Dec 23, 2015)

Two venomous sea snakes have washed up on Southern California beaches in 2015.

*Published On:* 23-Dec-15 02:40 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

